# sponge cake... help



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

i have been working with sponge cake lately and i dont really like it. 

i would like to have something that is somewhat light, moist, but durable. sometimes i have a "heavy cooks hand" when working with cake ( and other delacate things).

i really dont want to go to a box mix... i like doing things from scratch. 

i was wondering if anyone had any tips or a good recipe to use. here is the one i am currently using:

3 3/4 pound eggs
1 pound 14 oz sugar
1 pound 6 oz ap flour
8 oz cornstarch
10 oz melted butter
1/2 vanilla

place eggs and sugar in double broiler and bring to 110 degrees
sift dry ing.
whip eggs to 3 times its orignal volume
fold in dry ing. 
fold in butter
fold in vanilla

bake at 375 for 30 min

its really dry. i am not sure if i am doing it right but i am pretty sure i am.

anyone help?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Isaac,

Are you looking for a "Sheet Génoise"  

Here are the ingredients for one 10 x 15 1/2 x 1/2-inch sheet.

1 tablespoon unsalted butter, melted
1/2 cup plus 1 tablespoon sifted CAKE flour
1/2 cup plus 1 tablespoon sugar
1/8 teaspoon salt
3 large eggs, at room temperature
2 large egg yolks, at room temperature
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract

For an 8-inch round cake:

2 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted
1 cup sifted CAKE flour
1/2 cup sugar
1/8 teaspoon salt
4 large eggs, at room temperature
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

try your recipe again with a few changes:

remove 3 oz flour
add a 2 tsp baking powder
add the vanilla extract to the lukewarm butter and alternately fold in with the flour keeping your hand open, shaking slightly to break up klumps. 

you could also cut the recipe in half and start working with less product to get the feel, drop the heavy hand and get used to folding gingerly and gently.


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

isaac
here is a good sponge cake recipe

4 eggs - seperated
3/4 C sugar
1/2 C A.P. flour
1/2 C cornstarch
1 t salt & vanilla 350 degrees
Sift dry. Beat yolks, vanilla and 1/2 of sugar to ribbon stage. Beat whites soft peak and add remaining sugar and beat till stiff peak. Fold whites into yolks and add flour in 2 stages.

pat


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Isaac,

WHen I worked in pastry, we used a Hot Milk Sponge, which was extremely moist and light and delicious, and we used it as a base for many desserts. It kept really well too. We always had to make twice the recipe because our chef would always steal some for himself. I'm off to work but I'll send you the recipe if you're interested.


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

yes, i would love the recipe

thanls


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

I have tried a hot milk sponge cake and it is quite soft and spongy. Through my experience, chiffon sponge cake recipes have worked really well for me since they stay moist longer and are more flexible. I use them as the base for most of my petit fours.
Isaac, after you're done trying the hot milk sponge try a chiffon recipe.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I thought you would be better off with a chiffon instead.

Mary Bergin has a very good one in Baking with Julia; also in Spago Chocolate. I can post the recipes if need be, Isaac.


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

yes.. i would like to try a chiffon recipe so if you have a good one.. i would love to try the recipe.

my chef keeps on getting pissed becasue of the sponge i am using (but he gave me the recipe lol)

thanks!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Isaac,

Please empty your PM box. I'll try *again* tonight! 

Before I do so, I have a chocolate sponge and a regular one. Which one should I send you?


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

kimmie,

first.. thank you for your help. if possible and if you have time, i would liek to try both recipes

is it possible to take a regular sponge (or other cake recipe) and just take out some flour and sub. with cocoa powder for a chocolate cake?

thank you..

isaac

oh.. i cleaned out my private box. sorry about that!!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Isaac,

The chocolate sponge cake Kimmie is talking about is totally outstanding. It's my favorite and I haven't found a chocolate one even close. Don't mess with a good thing (IMO). Mary Bergins Spago Chocolate book is a very very good book, worth every penny!

Kimmie,
I can't think of which plain recipe your mentioning. Would you mind posting it or where I can find it, please?

I don't have a plain sponge that I love, I'm hoping this is a great find.....:bounce:


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Wendy,

It's not as plain as you might wish: it's vanilla!! as in Vanilla Chiffon Roll, pp. 277 to 279 of Baking with Julia.

There's also another recipe called Nectarine Upside-down Chiffon Cake in Baking with Julia, pp. 241-243. The ingredients for the chiffon part of the recipe are as follows:

1 1/2 cups sugar
1 cup all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt, preferably Kosher
4 large eggs, separated
1/2 cup vegetable or safflower oil
1/2 cup fresh lemon juice
2 large egg whites

I hope it helps!

----------------

Isaac,

Check your PM...and listen to Wendy!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

THANK-YOU Kimmie! I have seen that recipe in Julia's book.......now I certainly will try it.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Don't mention it Wendy, just share your results!!


----------



## chrisquek (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi. With all your talk about fabulous sponge, can anyone tell me the dif. between sponge and chiffon? 

Baker-wannabe :chef:


----------

